# Masonic Diploma



## Blake Bowden (Apr 10, 2014)

Ran across this today. Kinda cool!


----------



## Mac (Apr 10, 2014)

I actually modified this document and presented it to all new MMs in our lodge. I initially asked if the GS would be willing to sign them, but he said no way. He did say it would be okay if it was only signed by the lodge officers. Here's what ours look like. 

I found the image on the library of congress website and downloaded a high quality version. Played with it in Photoshop a few years ago and offered it to the brothers. 

I probably have a backlog to get printed, though. 


Sent via mobile app (Freemason Connect HD)


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 11, 2014)

That's awesome

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## JFS61 (Apr 11, 2014)

The GLOT has a nice engraved patent you can get from Waco, just that not many people know about it. I don't have an image of it, but it is basically a clone of this UGLE patent (with the appropriate wording and symbols, of course):


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 11, 2014)

A newer UGLE certificate is still nearly the same, with the obvious exceptions.
Brother Ryan J Flynn creates some masterful patents.
http://www.ryanjflynn.com/


----------



## Mac (Apr 11, 2014)

JFS61 said:


> The GLOT has a nice engraved patent you can get from Waco, just that not many people know about it. I don't have an image of it, but it is basically a clone of this UGLE patent (with the appropriate wording and symbols, of course):
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089



I believe that is a traveling certificate, and I have a copy of the GLOT's version (not filled out). I believe you are correct that they are available upon request, but I don't think they're meant to be framed. 



Sent via mobile app (Freemason Connect HD)


----------



## Mac (Apr 11, 2014)

trysquare said:


> A newer UGLE certificate is still nearly the same, with the obvious exceptions.
> Brother Ryan J Flynn creates some masterful patents.
> http://www.ryanjflynn.com/



I'm considering purchasing his Celtic patent next year. His illuminated patents are beautiful. 


Sent via mobile app (Freemason Connect HD)


----------



## daveh4523 (Apr 23, 2014)

Did you have any problems getting it signed. My lodges WM has pointed out the the position of the compass & square in the center are in the F.C. position not the MM position. I picked a 20" X 30" digitally remastered print of this diploma on E-bay.

Bro. Dave


----------



## Mac (Apr 24, 2014)

daveh4523 said:


> Did you have any problems getting it signed. My lodges WM has pointed out the the position of the compass & square in the center are in the F.C. position not the MM position. I picked a 20" X 30" digitally remastered print of this diploma on E-bay.
> 
> Bro. Dave



No problems whatsoever.  The square and compass placement is purely aesthetic. 


Sent via mobile app (Freemason Connect HD)


----------



## daveh4523 (Apr 27, 2014)

I purchased my 1895 Diploma (the one with all of colors) from e-bay. I left a message with the seller (user - cubangraphics) about the square & compass in the center being in the wrong position & told him for it to be correct that both arms of the compass needs to be on top of the square & he has since changed the sqaure & compass in the middle of the document to be correct for MM degree. So if you want one that is correct, he is the only one I know of right now.

Bro. Dave


----------

